# Questions about Lymphoma



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it could be an inherited trait... 

I don't know if because his mother has it that it for sure means that he and all of the puppies she had will have lymphoma. I think it's more complicated than that or a toss of a dice. 

The Andirondac line - I'm going nuts here because I could have sworn there was a study in europe than involved that line?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/96986-genetics-lymphoma.html


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Our oldest dog, an Aussie mix, was diagnosed with this cancer 3 years ago. She has had multiple rounds of chemo and has done well. Cancer often has a genetic link. There are other factors though that can contribute. Use of pesticides, chemical cleaning agents etc can be an issue as well. The best thing you can do for your dog is to check the lymphs on the neck on a daily basis. If they swell get him to the vet right away. I would also suggest putting him on a grain free diet and supplementing with cancer fighting vegetables such as Kale and Broccoli. Also be sure to give him fish oil every day.

Is his mom the dog that jumps at Hudson Valley Dock Dogs?


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow. Scary and sort of reasuring at the same time. Almost looks like the it came from the Firemark side of the lines. Limerick has some Firemark in him, but fortunately it looks like a rather long lived side of teh family. Have to look into this some more.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

aussieresc said:


> Our oldest dog, an Aussie mix, was diagnosed with this cancer 3 years ago. She has had multiple rounds of chemo and has done well. Cancer often has a genetic link. There are other factors though that can contribute. Use of pesticides, chemical cleaning agents etc can be an issue as well. The best thing you can do for your dog is to check the lymphs on the neck on a daily basis. If they swell get him to the vet right away. I would also suggest putting him on a grain free diet and supplementing with cancer fighting vegetables such as Kale and Broccoli. Also be sure to give him fish oil every day.
> 
> Is his mom the dog that jumps at Hudson Valley Dock Dogs?


 
Yes, as does his brother, Murphy. We just started Limerick jumping at a Hudson Valley event a month ago with Shannon and Murphy. Didn't do so well, but he did great at teh L'Oreal event this past weekend.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Spoke with our vet Tuesday night, and she showed me where and how to check, said not to worry, but check weekly. I shared the information from the thread with Shannon's mom, and she wants to get samples from her to the various research groups for their databases. All I can realy do is keep checking and hope for the best. 

Reading the thread about the Adirondac line was very informative. On the up side, all of the common ancestors for Limerick did not have lymphoma. In general, the Adirondac dogs seem to be very long lived, anywhere from 12-15 years. So maybe Shannon's cancer is an anomoly.

But thank you all for the info. My wife and I appreciate it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Kudos to Shannon's mom to get her samples to all of the right research labs. It is what we all can do to try to find a gene for cancers. Typically, goldens get T cell lymphoma which is considered less rresponsive to chemo than B cell lymphoma. And nothing to do with the topic, but you have reversed the sire and dam spots on your k9data pedigree.

Is cancer inherited? There are definitely some familial predispositions to cancer... but can you say it is inherited?


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

That's the problem, they just don't have enough data to know if it's inherited or not. That's why they are looking for as many samples of dogs with and without it as possible.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Limerick*

I will be praying for Limerick's Mom and you!


----------



## appaulo (Sep 1, 2011)

*Another Diaagnosis*

My "Indy" is 8 and was just diagnosed with lymphosarcoma this past Monday. Vet wants to use prednisone? Any thoughts or advice. Not sure whether I should go to another vet to ask for a second opinion. He had swollen lymph nodes under his chin, but even the vet admits they have now gone down. No other symptoms at all.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

@appaulo - be sure you don't want to go the chemo route if you choose to treat with prednisone. It has been shown to keep chemo from working as well. Also, did your vet aspirate or biopsy to diagnose lymphoma? Surely they are not giving you a diagnosis on just swollen lymph glands. Sounds like you may want a second opinion to have other options discussed with you. Best of luck to you and your pup.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

To the OP:

Nobody has been able to show a definitive heritable link in canine lymphoma yet. The fact that his mom got it doesn't really tell you his risk profile. Certainly, it makes sense to check his lymph nodes as part of your health routine with him, but as scary as it is to have cancer so close in the family, it's also not a reason to panic.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

appaulo said:


> My "Indy" is 8 and was just diagnosed with lymphosarcoma this past Monday. Vet wants to use prednisone? Any thoughts or advice. Not sure whether I should go to another vet to ask for a second opinion. He had swollen lymph nodes under his chin, but even the vet admits they have now gone down. No other symptoms at all.


How was Indy diagnosed? And what type of lymphosarcoma?

Prednisone is inexpensive and can provide many of the short-term benefits of chemo, but it doesn't tend to give you as long or provide a chance at remission. Also, if you begin treating with prednisone for more than a few days, it doesn't make sense to switch to chemotherapy later on, as it stands a vastly reduced chance at working well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My heart just melts when I see Ditto in a pedigree. What a wonderful, once-in-a-lifetime dog he was! I have to agree that it is no fun to have early cancer found in a parent, but yet we don't know that means more risk. All our beautiful goldens are at risk- every single one.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The book, The Dog and Its' Genome is a good read if you want to read about genetic conditions.... All the previous posters are correct that if you think you want to do chemo, if you start with prednisone, the dog will not respond as well. Plus it is useful to figure out if it is B-cell or T-cell lymphoma.


----------



## Griggsbr (Feb 10, 2021)

Limerick Main said:


> Limerick's mother was just diagnosed with lymphoma at age 4. I'm trying to learn everything that I can about it now. I'm hoping to find answers to some big questions.
> 
> First, I know that Goldens in general are prone to lymphoma, but is it something that is an inherited trait in family lines? If his mom has it, is he more prone to get it?
> 
> ...





Limerick Main said:


> That's the problem, they just don't have enough data to know if it's inherited or not. That's why they are looking for as many samples of dogs with and without it as possible.


Hi, I found your thread after researching Lymphoma and the Adirondac line bred by Carol Lanteigne. I hope with all my heart that Limerick did not succumb to any cancer and especially not Lymphoma.

We got 2 boys (littermates) from Carol in July 2016. I just learned that in 2020 & 2021 the Sire and 2 littermates passed away from the same type of aggressive lymphoma. The littermates were 3 and 5. The Sire was 9. My husband and I are going crazy freaking out about this. Our boys are the center of our world. Your post is exactly how we feel right now. We are having blood tests done to determine if they have it. I have a million questions for you but at this moment I’m wondering if Limerick was from one of Carol Lanteigne females? Part of the reason we chose the Adirondac line is because we were led to believe that the Breeder was extremely cautious and did not have cancer in the Adirondac line. We are horrified, shocked and scared now. We are from Baton Rouge, La and relied upon recommendations and “testimonials” of other people who had Adirondac Goldens. The list of those people were provided by the breeder. We don’t know what to think right now but are filled with anguish. I appreciate any information or advice you have. Thanks!


----------

